# Exodus Inspects his new surroundings



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 15, 2011)

This boy - - was more than I expected, and trust me that I expected a whole lot for an L&D Scout son .... he exceeds anything I could have imagined really. I am star struck if that makes any sense in relation to a horse LOL

JSW shipped him with polished feet, beautiful wavy tail, all groomed up and clean - so clean that the white markings are all brilliantly white - he could have just walked out of the show ring. No photos of ours would ever do him justice but I think some of these today might be good enough to show off. LOL

This guy came out of the barn like a bullet .... all that pent up energy from traveling, new stall, new people, new everything. We let him out today to inspect and see where he ended up. I missed some awesome shots cause I just couldn't get in place fast enough to capture them. LOL No walking for this little dude, he was prancing and high stepping all the way - he certainly makes his presence known.

While I think he approves of his new home - he made sure every other horse on the place knows exactly who is large and in charge now - whole new ballgame around here with the boys. LOL All he got to see today were the BABIES and if the babies stirred him up like this - I can't wait for the fabulous sights when i watch him meet the girls and other boys .... that will have to be video for sure! LOL

This will no doubt take a few posts as we are limited to # of photos per post.

Fallen Ash Scouts Exodus meets the 2010 foal crop - now our resident yearlings ....
































We're already planning our breeding season and looking forward to 2012 when we produce those Scout / Buckeroo cross babies

Thanks for sharing in our excitement and letting us share our experiences, growth and changes around here at White Tails - hopefully we're getting it right .......

our deepest gratitude to Jonathan, Linda and the entire Whitt clan for believing in us and what we have going on here - that they'd place such a magnificant horse with us. Thank you!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 15, 2011)

that's the best of them today - no more to post - surprised they all fit in one post................. the others aren't as good and I think those above say it all.

Yep, we're pretty excited and we thank all our LB friends for their interest and letting us share our newest addition. You guys are the best - always rooting on others. Thank you ~

oh, and yes, that's Holly in the pretty pink getup LOL She's quite smitten with our new man of course


----------



## Frankie (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow,,,,,,he is just stunning!! Thank you so much for sharing him with us! I enjoy it so much when you share, we get to look, and ohh and ahh,,,and you get to feed!





Wishing you the very best of luck with him,,,I for one think you are traveling a very good direction.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 15, 2011)

LOL!! Yep thats me in my pink gear!



At least I am not wearing the bomber hat this time!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROFLOL





He is a mighty man! I am so tickled with him! He has a good attitude. Love his personality.

Oh yes when he is introduced to the ladies, the tripod is coming out!


----------



## Reble (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats, he is a looker...


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Jan 15, 2011)

WOW! You cant help not to drool over him. He's amazing!


----------



## wingnut (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow what a sensational boy!





And I swear, another one of your yearlings looks like our Missy!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 15, 2011)

Great pictures!

You know he is a great horse when he looks as good in his winter coat as he does in show shape!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 15, 2011)

He is beyond stunning!!!!! Awesome pictures


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations Marlene, Holly and White Tail Farm on you fabulous new addition. He sure is everything I expected and more. Fantastic boy you got there. Wow its going to be a wonderful 2012 foaling season for White Tail how exciting.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 15, 2011)

It really says something about the quality of a horse when they take your breath away in a barn halter and their winter coat. He is fantastic, and I can't wait to see the foals he gives you!


----------



## REO (Jan 16, 2011)

Lovely boy! How exciting! I'm very happy for you!


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you for all the nice comments - our LB family is the best!

while all of our horses are totally spoiled and treated well, Exodus is like royalty - continuous checks and monitoring and so worried about his well being and adjustment. Not sure why ...... just seems different this time and that's not to take away from any other horses here as I feel we chose them well also. Just so giddy over this one -

Hubby even goes first thing in the morning to check him and when he came back this morning I asked "is he cold, did he feel cold to the touch?" ..... okay so maybe that went alittle too far based on the "look" I received in return LOL LOL Too funny ......

thanks again for all your compliments


----------



## little lady (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats on one awesome looking stallion! I have got to say I think he will cross amazing with your buckeroo mares. I bet you are getting excited about 2012. Keep sharing those pics.





LOVE the pink Holly...was going to ask where I could find some like that for myself!


----------



## Timeless (Jan 16, 2011)

Can't wait to meet him in person. You done good!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 16, 2011)

little lady said:


> Congrats on one awesome looking stallion! I have got to say I think he will cross amazing with your buckeroo mares. I bet you are getting excited about 2012. Keep sharing those pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pink insulated outfit compliments of Tractor Supply.....


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 17, 2011)

He's just GORGEOUS ladies!!!! And I can't imagine a horse being so clean this time of year. WOWZER!!!


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 17, 2011)

All I can say is......











Charlotte


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 17, 2011)

RockRiverTiff said:


> It really says something about the quality of a horse when they take your breath away in a barn halter and their winter coat. He is fantastic, and I can't wait to see the foals he gives you!


Well said My feelings exactly


----------



## Shari (Jan 18, 2011)

He sure is a beauty, can't wait to see more photos of him!!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 18, 2011)

OH he is BEAUTIFUL!


----------

